# FR: (ne pas) croire que + mode



## Horatio00

Bonjour!

I wasnt't sure if I am correct in using the subjunctive in this sentance:

_'__ Je ne crois pas qu’Isaie réagisse dans une manière juste envers son frère Marcellin au fin du roman.__'_

merci beaucoup!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: (ne pas) penser que + mode.


----------



## tilt

Subjunctive is required, yes, and your sentence is almost perfect.

_Je ne crois pas qu’Isaie réagisse d'une manière juste envers son frère Marcellin à la fin du roman._


----------



## I Am Herenow

For example, would you say "Je ne crois pas qu'il y a (des personnes plus hautes que moi)" or "Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait (des personnes plus hautes que moi)"?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Cat'

tu dois utiliser "qu'il y ait" car "que" est une conjonction de subordination et est donc suivie du subjonctif


----------



## omahieu

Pas exactement. On dit "je crois qu'il y a...", mais "je ne crois pas qu'il y ait..." Il y a pas mal de verbes comme ça avec lesquels on n'emploie le subjonctif que pour la forme négative.


----------



## Tabac

There is more doubt inherent in "_je ne crois pas_" than in "_je crois_", and doubt is one of the conditions of using the subjunctive.


----------



## DearPrudence

In the resources, in the thread *language*, you can find the subjunctivator which can help from time to time


----------



## omahieu

Tabac said:


> There is more doubt inherent in "_je ne crois pas_" than in "_je crois_", and doubt is one of the conditions of using the subjunctive.


That's the idea. Yet there are some oddities, like 'je ne doute pas qu'ils puissent venir' in which there is less doubt than in 'je crois qu'ils peuvent venir.'

I'm afraid there is no hard and fast rule.


----------



## lilish

Le prof croit que nous aimons la classe. (aimer)

why in this exercise the answer is not subjunctif?, does not presence of "que" make it subjunctif?


----------



## jann

> does not presence of "que" make it subjunctif?


No, the mere presence of _que_ is not enough to require the subjunctive. 

You must also have two different subjects (le prof, nous) --> this is a criteria you meet.

And most importantly, your principal clause must contain an idea that requires the subjunctive in the subordinate clause (such as doubt, influence, uncertainty, etc see here or here). --> this is a criteria you fail, because _croire_ doesn't require the subjunctive in the positive --> No subjunctive.

_Le prof croit que_ + indicative
(because belief is not doubt)

but

_Le prof ne croit pas que_ + subjunctive
(because not believing is doubting, and doubt requires the subjunctive)


----------



## agueda

Bonjour,
I learned that after "croire que" comes a verb in the subjunctive tense.
In the sentence below, I put the verb (red-highlighted) in a subjunctive/imperfect form because the whole sentence was in imperfect. ("croyaient que...")
But my teacher marked that the tense of " encombrât " is wrong... 
Could someone please explain to me why it's wrong? 
Thanks...

"Ils croyaient que la religion encombrât le progrès de l’esprit humain."
("They believed that the religion encumbers the progress of human mind.")


----------



## Benoît abroad

Good evenig Agueda,

You used a subjonctive....but a past one (congratulation for the circumflex!).

Anyway, I personnally wouldn't use the subjonctive but simply the imperfect tense:

"Ils croyaient que la religion encombrait le progrès..."

Encombrer is a first group verb. Try a verb of the second or third group:

"Ils croyaient que la religion remplissait le progrès..." (and not "remplisse" in subjonctive).


----------



## lilish

_Est-ce que tu crois qu'il *soit* un étudiant modèle?_

How is it possible to know when to use subjunctif with "croire"?


----------



## le chat noir

Ouch, that's a though one. Even native speakers can hesitate in some cases.

I would say subjunctive is used only when there is the possibility of a doubt about the assertion. For instance you can say "après qu'il ait dormi" if you assume the person should have slept (but cannot be sure of it) or "après qu'il a dormi" if you are giving a factual account, or talking about something that can only happen after someone has slept.

The example you take is really on the edge. It might be said, but still sounds strange, because it looks like the locutor is questionning what his interlocutor says, or dismissing his opinion in advance: "I ask you whether you are sure of something, but I (since I use the subjunctive) doubt it". That example is something more likely to be said during an argument than a casual conversation.


----------



## ntquartex

If it's used in negative / interrogatif(question) form you must use subjonctif.
But if it is positive you must use indicative for the verbs : croire,penser,etre sur que,etre possible que...


----------



## capricorne79

What happens when _croire_ is used with le futur proche? 
Je crois qu'il pleut,
Je crois qu'il va pleuvoir , mais 
Je ne crois pas qu'il _aille_ pleuvoir?


----------



## marget

If using the subjunctive, I think you should say Je ne crois pas qu'il pleuve.  Aller + infinitive is not  used to express the near future in the subjunctive mood.


----------



## Flore!

So you have to say: _Je ne crois pas qu'il va pleuvoir._


----------



## capricorne79

Thank you for the answers!
What about le passé composé?
Je crois qu'il a plu
Je ne crois pas qu'il _ait_ plu?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## quinoa

A l'interrogatif on peut trouver l'indicatif ou le subjonctif :

Croyez-vous qu'il vienne?
Croyez-vous qu'il viendra?


----------



## itka

> Je crois qu'il a plu
> Je ne crois pas qu'il _ait_ plu?


Je crois qu'il pleuvra
Je ne crois pas qu'il pleuve

J'aurais cru qu'il pleuvrait
Je n'aurais pas cru qu'il pleuve


----------



## quinoa

Il est possible de dire : Je n'aurais pa cru qu'il pleuvrait. 
Et même Je n'aurais pas cru qu'il aurait plu.


----------



## rowen

Can you say; Je ne crois pas que je fasse rien. or Would it be preferable to say:
Je ne crois pas que je ferais rien. to say I don't believe I would do anything.


----------



## lefrancophile

"Je ne ferais rien, je dirais" OR "je ne ferais rien, je crois" is what I would say in French for this situation.


----------



## itka

rowen said:


> Can you say; Je ne crois pas que je fasse rien. or Would it be preferable to say:
> Je ne crois pas que je ferais rien. to say I don't believe I would do anything.


_Je crois que je *ne* ferai *rien*._
(= _je ne crois pas que je ferai quelque chose_)

"rien" is the second part of the negation.


----------



## Swordskid

I would like to know what tense to use after this structure:

"Je ne croyais pas que ce soit / que c'était nécessaire."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## quinoa

A la forme négative et interrogative, "croire que" peut être suivi de l'indicatif, du subjonctif ou du conditionnel.
_Je ne crois pas que nous réussirons._
_Je ne crois pas que nous réussissions. (_le subjonctif renforce la nuance de doute)
_Je ne crois pas qu'il pourrait faire mieux._
Avec votre exemple:
- au présent :
Je ne crois que c'est nécessaire. / que ce sera nécessaire.
Je ne crois pas que ce soit nécessaire.
Pas de possibilité avec le conditionnel ici.
- au passé :
Je ne croyais pas que c'était nécessaire.
Je ne croyais pas que ce serait nécessaire.
Je croyais pas que ce soit nécessaire (pour les puristes "que ce fût nécessaire")


----------



## LaChuna

So in conclusion, it is best to not use the subjunctif after verbs like croire que if the verb is not in present?!


----------



## quinoa

Croire que, in the affirmative form, can be followed by indicative or conditional.
_Je crois que nous réussirons._
_Je crois qu'il pourrait mieux faire._
_Je croyais que vous viendriez._

In the negative and interrogative ones, read again previous message.


----------



## rockcracker

How about  "Je ne crois pas que *je* .....".
Is it the same as "Je ne crois pas qu'il ...." using subjunctive mood?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, the subject of the subordinate clause plays no role in the choice of the mood.

_Je ne crois pas que *je* puisse…_
_Je ne crois pas qu'*il* puisse…_


----------



## jann

But if the subject is the same in both clauses, wouldn't you be more likely to use an infinitive construction here?

_Je ne crois pas que je puisse --> je ne crois pas pouvoir_


----------



## tilt

Yes, definitely.


----------



## rockcracker

Do you really prefer " ne pas pouvoir"  to " ne pas que "?
I am quite influenced by the English way "I don't think I can ...." et donc "je ne crois pas pouvoir" me parait un peu bizarre!


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, _Je ne crois pas que je puisse_ and _Je ne crois pas pouvoir_ are both fine, but I prefer the former.  (Note: I'm only talking about _ne pas croire_ specifically. With most other verbs you have no choice but use an infinitive clause.) Besides, the infinitive lacks the subtleties the future and present subjunctive convey.

Present action/event:
_Je ne crois pas que je *peux* t'aider._ (present) ← natural, but the indicative makes it sound a bit blunt
_Je ne crois pas que je *puisse* t'aider._ (present subj.) ← most natural way to put it, the subjunctive making it sound as a polite, sorrowful statement
_Je ne crois pas *pouvoir* t'aider._ (infinitive) ← least natural phrasing, more or less equivalent to the first in meaning, although not as blunt since the infinitive is always neutral (no implied emotion)

Future action/event:
_Je ne crois pas que je *pourrai* venir demain._ (future) ← most natural way to put it, relatively high likelihood of not going
_Je ne crois pas que je *peux* venir demain._ (present) ← same as above, but colloquial
_Je ne crois pas que je *puisse* venir demain._ (present subj.) ← also natural, but with a higher degree of uncertainty
_Je ne crois pas *pouvoir* venir demain._ (infinitive) ← least natural phrasing, equivalent to the first in meaning


----------



## rumpus

So you CAN say je ne crois pas qu'il est intelligent if you are really convinced he isn't and wish to imply you have no doubt in you mind??????


----------



## dangph

Suppose someone asked you, "Was he walking or running?" and you wanted to respond, "I don't think he was running."

My attempt at the response in French is, _Je ne crois pas qu'il courait. _However, as I understand it, _ne pas croire que _requires the subjunctive. I could use the _imparfait du subjonctif _here, but I'm told that it is a little-used, literary form, so now I am not sure what to do. Do I just leave it in the plain _imparfait_​?


----------



## rzl62

I'm not certain, but I think since the imperfect subjunctive is literary, the present subjunctive is used instead colloquially. So:

*Je ne crois pas qu'il coure.*

See page 82 of Christopher Kendris's _French Grammar_ as an example of a source saying the present subjunctive is typically used in place of the imperfect subjunctive. But I would get confirmation from a native speaker on that.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

This is a tricky issue for foreign speakers, but yes, basically keep the Imparfait  The subjunctive is used about either Present or near-future events.

_Il a une jambe cassée, je ne crois pas qu'il *puisse *courir_ (Présent, or possibly Future).
_Il est malade, je ne crois pas qu'il *vienne *à ma fête ce soir_ (near-Future).

Here, you're talking about a past event, and you're answering a question at that, so you're all the more likely to use the same tense as in the question (the Imparfait). Hope it makes sense!


----------



## jxi1827

Hi everyone,

[…]

Additionally, I was wondering why a French person used the subjunctive in this sentence yesterday: "J'ai fait ça pour que tu crois que je dorme"  Why wouldn't it be just the indicative since it's croire in a positive sense?  I asked if I could have said "dors" and the person said no.  Thanks!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

[…]

I wouldn't use the subjunctive after _...pour que tu croies que..._ either. You may hear it (and as it turns out, you did), but the standard way to put it is with the indicative mood.

_J'ai fait ça pour que tu croies qu'il fait beau / que je suis parti / que je dors._


----------



## tilt

Hello, jr364574.

[…]

As for _J__'ai fait ça pour que tu crois que je dorme, _it does sound odd to me, I wouldn't say it.
Are you sure the person didn't say: _J__'ai fait ça pour que tu croi*e*s _(subjunctive!)_ que je dorm*ais*_ (indicative imperfect)?


----------



## le chat noir

Basically the subjunctive is used when the action discussed is not guaranteed to happen.
Though some verbs like "espérer" imply an unknow outcome, some others may require indicative or subjunctive depending on the meaning intended.

In your example, it is not know whether the person will believe you're sleeping, so subjunctive should be used.
Besides, "dormir" should use the indicative (you wanted the person to believe _for a fact_ that you were sleeping ).

"J'ai fait ça pour que tu croies que je dormais"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Aujourd'hui, je me suis posé cette question sur le mode après _croire _à l'infinitif. Un petit groupe d'élèves et moi avons lu une histoire dans laquelle un crocodile a attaqué un bébé tricératops. Je pense que dans le feu d'action je leur ai demandé : "Croyez-vous que les crocodiles et les dinosaures vivaient à la même époque?" Après coup, j'ai eu un doute. Est-ce que le subjonctif convient mieux ici? "Croyez-vous que que les crocodiles et les dinosaures vécussent...?" Mais bon, le subjonctif de l'imparfait n'est pas utilisé dans le langage de tous les jours. Est-ce qu'on peut employer le présent? "Croyez-vous que...vivent..."? Que croyez-vous ?


----------



## ufoseeker

Salut Charlie!
Je pense qu'on peut dire aussi "(...) aient vécu à la même époque?"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci ufoseeker. J'aurais dû penser au passé.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'emploierais quant à moi l'imparfait de l'indicatif  exactement comme tu l'as fait, Charlie: _Croyez-vous que les crocodiles et les dinosaures *vivaient* à la même époque ?_


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I wonder if a nuance mightn't be lurking; "Croyez-vous que les c. et les d. ont existé/existaient contemporainément?"* if you just want to find out what your students think, and "Croyez-vous que les c. et les d. aient existé contemporainément?"* to mean you're surprised they could think this (as in "You surely don't think that...?" "You don't really believe that..., do you?").
--------
(Edit *Or "à la même ère/époque".)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Maître. Je vois que cette règle de grammaire est un peu floue.


----------

